# Westpac options quiz



## grunta7 (12 December 2009)

hi all 
 is there anyone that could help me please with the westpac options quiz
 thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (12 December 2009)

grunta7 said:


> hi all
> is there anyone that could help me please with the westpac options quiz
> thanks




Hey i passed that about a year ago...took about 20 goes, and then i dumped Westpac broking anyway and never did get into options....the way i passed was by possess of elimination.


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2009)

grunta7 said:


> hi all
> is there anyone that could help me please with the westpac options quiz
> thanks



IMO if you can't answer it easily, you perhaps shouldn't be trading options yet.


----------



## cutz (13 December 2009)

grunta7 said:


> hi all
> is there anyone that could help me please with the westpac options quiz
> thanks




Post up the questions you're struggling with, i did a commsec quiz a couple of years ago and if it's similar to westpac should be basic stuff like drawing risk graphs and explaining max loss in certain scenarios ect. ect.

Tend to agree with WayneL though, perhaps have a read of the ASX booklet to start with, I'm certain all the answers are in there.


----------



## grunta7 (13 December 2009)

thanks you all for your help and advice. just finished day 1 of a 2 day course on options and there is a lot to take in, trading cfd s at the moment that quiz had me buggered also, i was thinking by opening a options account might give me a better understanding of the course im doing and some of the jargon there talk about,the asx booklet probly got all the answers might have to stop skimming and read the whole lot
                       thanks again


----------



## lasty (14 December 2009)

grunta7 said:


> thanks you all for your help and advice. just finished day 1 of a 2 day course on options and there is a lot to take in, trading cfd s at the moment that quiz had me buggered also, i was thinking by opening a options account might give me a better understanding of the course im doing and some of the jargon there talk about,the asx booklet probly got all the answers might have to stop skimming and read the whole lot
> thanks again




Should have taken the NAB options course.
$300 million loss Im guessing they would let anyone pass.


----------



## OptimisticIan (20 April 2010)

Yes, if anyone knows all the correct answers please post for me. 

I have done my reading and carefully considered the answer, but I was told that I did not get them all correct, thus I need to re-submit.


----------



## Toothyfish (24 April 2010)

If you post the questions up, we can help you along.


----------



## insight (19 June 2011)

what is this quiz? are you taking the quiz because u r gonna work there, or because u are gonna trade with a Westpac account? 

I'm thinking abt getting a westpac options tradign account - don't wanna sit no exam!


----------



## ginar (19 June 2011)

OptimisticIan said:


> Yes, if anyone knows all the correct answers please post for me.
> 
> I have done my reading and carefully considered the answer, but I was told that I did not get them all correct, thus I need to re-submit.




please dont post correct answers , the whole idea of passing quiz is to make sure you are savvy re option risks and obligations . FWIW i agree with previous poster , if you cant answer basic quiz how the hell do you think youve got a better than average shot at making money from them . ive seen wbc quiz and it isnt that hard and the ?s that are harder are easily answered with a little research . People not putting in the effort and answering basic questions here will solicit no help from i . Lazy people get what they sow ............   trade well or dont trade at all


----------



## mazzatelli (19 June 2011)

insight said:


> what is this quiz? are you taking the quiz because u r gonna work there, or because u are gonna trade with a Westpac account?
> 
> I'm thinking abt getting a westpac options trading account - don't wanna sit no exam!




For a Westpac trading account.

The exam is to protect you from yourself, options are inherently complex.


----------

